# Gibson tractor parts needed



## toddjlyons (Oct 9, 2003)

I need a new rearend for a Gibson Super D. If anyone has one or knows what type of rear ring and pinion was used let me know! Thanks, Todd J.


----------



## Tractorguy (Sep 17, 2003)

I'd never heard of Gibson.... so did a little research, and this is what I found>>>>


*A History of the GIBSON Manufacturing Company*

The Gibson Manufacturing Corporation, Longmont, Colorado, was founded in March, 1946 by Wilber Gibson. This company was a offshoot of the original company which had been formed by Wilbur's father, Harry Gibson, at Seattle, Washington. The Seattle plant made specially built rail cars and had begun experimentation with tractors. The decision to produce tractors at Longmont was, at least, partially motivated by the desire to escape a setting where pressure to unionize was great. Longmont, located 40 miles northwest of Denver, was a small agricultural community with little or no industry at the time. The millions of dollars invested in the land, plants, and equipment coupled with the job opportunities for hundreds of local residents meant that the company was welcomed with open arms.

The first production tractor was a model 'A' which, along with the latter models 'D', 'SD' , and Super D, was powered with a six horsepower Wisconsin air cooled model AEH engine (some early 'Ds' had a nine HP AHH engine). The model 'A' had 7.50 x 16 rear tires and 4.00 x 12 front tires. It came with a three speed transmission and two independent rear wheel brakes. Its wheelbase was 42" and it weighed 875 lbs. It came with a full range of implements and was touted as being able to operate a 13 1/2 " plow and handle two to three acres per 10 hour day. Under maximum load, fuel consumption was one and one half quarts per hour.

Next came the model 'D' which began with 22" rear and ended up with 24" tires on rims that were adjustable, enabling a 33" minimum tread and a maximum 53 1/4" width. Fenders were optional. The 'D' had 4.00 x 12 front tires and its wheel base was 46". It weighed 955 pounds.

The model 'SD' followed and was distinguished by having a hood, grill and fenders. The 'SD' tipped the scales at 1065 pounds.

All three models had a of these distinctive characteristic of being steered with a lever. It was mounted on the right side of the frame, by pushing it forward, the tractor turned left. Pulling it back was necessary to turn right. This design was probably chosen for a combination of reasons including uniqueness, simplicity, quickness and cost effect production rates.

The Super 'D' introduced the steering wheel design but kept most of the other features of the 'SD' including the AEH engine, hood, grill and fenders. Electrical and hydraulic systems were optional and added to its 1105-pound weight.

The Super'D2" was also a steering wheel model and boasted a two cylinder, 12 horsepower model TF Wisconsin air cooled engine. On a 52" wheelbase, it weighted 1375 pounds. It rolled on 7, 8 or 9.00 x 24 rears and 4.00 x 12 fronts.

The model 'E' series consisted of an 'E', 'EF','EW' and an 'EWF'. The 'E' and 'EW' were row crop types whereas the 'EF' was a wide front, and the 'EWF' was listed as a wide tread (84") four wheel-cultivating tractor. The same tire options as the Super D2 were offered.

Production of the full sized models began in 1948 with the model 'H' series, which offered three units. The model 'H' was a tricycle type, the model 'HFS'came with a fixed standard type front axle, and the 'HFA' which had an adjustable wide front axle. The 'H' was rated as a 25-belt horsepower unit equipped with a four cylinder 1XB Hercules engine. The 'H' was rated as a two-plow unit a weighed 3650 pounds. On an 86" wheel base, it had 10 x 38 rears and 5.00 x 15 front tires. The University of Nebraska Tractor Test Laboratory tested the 'H' in May 1949, test #407.

Three different model ' I ' units were offered: The ' I ' was a tricycle front-end model, the 'IFS' had a standard fixed front axle, and the 'IFA' had a standard adjustable front axle. The ' I ' was a 40-belt horsepower six-cylinder engine ZXD Hercules engine model. Rated as a two to three plow unit, it had a 94" wheelbase and sat on 10 x 38 rears and 5.50 x 16 fronts. Its weight was 4,000 pounds and was also tested at Nebraska in May 1949 under test #408.

Production of the 'A's, 'D's, and 'E's resulted in an estimated 50,000 to 60,000 total units, whereas there were probably less than 500 each of the 'H's and 'I's made.

In addition to tractors, the Gibson company was also engaged in the production of forklifts under Government contract for the Navy during the late 1940's and early 1950's. Stories conflict somewhat and there was probably no one single reason for the company's demise. A combination of factors including competition, and pressure to meet production quotas of forklifts at the expense of turning out tractors were probably the chief ingredients in the company's downfall as it was originally known. Wilbur Gibson died in 1959 at the age of 44 from a heart attack.

Tractor production had already ceased in 1952 when the company was sold to Helene Curtis Industries of Chicago, Illinois, which, in turn organized it as a division of Fox Metal Company of Denver, Colorado. The intent was to reestablish tractor production in Denver. Instead for approximately seven months in 1953, tractor parts were sold out of the Denver plant but no tractors were made. Production interests were then "leased" to a newly formed company known as Western American Industries in Longmont, Colorado. This new company made approximately 1,000 model D's, SD's, and Super D's before being competed out of the marketplace in 1958. A Western American Industries ad dated 3-25-57 listed the following prices: 'D' $760.00; 'SD':$810.00; Super D:$845.00.

Serial numbers were located on the frame rail, usually on the right side. They were stamped into the metal and started with the model letter, followed by production sequence numbers, which were assumed to start with number one.

Model A's were painted yellow or Ford tractor gray. Early D's with 22" rear wheels were also a Ford tractor gray. Later model D's were painted Wisconsin engine gray with steel colored outer and red inner rims(front wheel hubcaps were red). All of the remaining models were red with steel colored rims (some Super D's had yellow inner rims on the rears).

Gibson tractors were sold throughout the United States and in 26 foreign countries. Many are still in use with no thought being given to semi-retiring them to shows.

* Fascinating, Huh???? *


----------



## toddjlyons (Oct 9, 2003)

Thanks Tractorguy! For being a rare tractor there are quite a few laying around. I have heard they used a late '30s Plymouth rearend. A picture of it sitting next to my Massey Harris Pony is on Yesterday's Tractors web site. Todd J.


----------



## 23sunnyd (Jul 2, 2010)

*1948-1952 gibson tractor*

hello, I;m steve and i wanted to reply to your question on parts needed for your Gibson tractor, I own a complet model D tractor for 15 years now and still have it, i dont think i'll be getting ride of it any time soon ether, Gibson only made 1000 model D and i'm not sure on the model A though but you can read all this yourself on www.tractorData.com.I now that the spidder gears are all model-T gears,the whole rear end gears can be found in any old car that has the model-T rear end.************I have a Gibson club info for all Gibson tractors, I'f you need parts this is the guy you want to get a hold of ok. DAVE BAAS, 4200 winwoodC.T., Floyd Knobs, I.N.47119 (812-923-5822) this guy sent me a list off Gibson tractor owners and also sent me a parts list, you can buy ANY PART (parts) you may need for Gibson [email protected] tractor's ok, I'F YOU CAN, LET ME NO HOW YOU MAKE OUT WITH THIS INFO OK, THANKS ALOT AND HAPPY FINDING! STEVE DEBONA, (23SUNNYD)


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Great article tractor guy! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## CountryKitten85 (Dec 7, 2010)

*Gibson Model D*

I have to say I love the Gibson Model D and it's uniqueness! My father and I fully restored a 1948 and we only show it for display at local Farm Fair every year. Even after his passing in '04 my family and I still continue to show it and maintain it so it's still in fully functional running condition every year. Been doing it for 20 years now  Its very hard to find parts for but they are definitely around. I've traveled as far as 4 states away just to get a part that's how much we love this thing!


----------



## bstrang4 (Apr 12, 2011)

The gears from a 1929 to 1932 1 ton chevy truck are the same according to an engineer that my father spoke to back in the early 1970's when he stripped out the rear end in his model D. We finally found a parts tractor and used the gears from it to get ours running


----------



## liljimmy (Jul 11, 2012)

Looking for a trans for my Gibson model D


----------



## RogerB (Jul 30, 2012)

I need a transmission for Gibson Model D or one that would fit in. Not trying to rebuild it totally, just getting it running for the grandkids and a guy who learned how to drive on it and wants to use it on the 5 acres here in Oregon. Roger -503-539-8814. or [email protected] cg.com


----------



## bstrang4 (Apr 12, 2011)

I will look into my " treasure" pile as soon as I get a chance.


----------



## dw1973 (Sep 13, 2012)

Hello,

I am parting out a Gibson D tractor. Accepting fair offers for parts in the photos. E-mail me at [email protected]
I am located in Clayton, MI 49235. Buyer pays shipping cost. Thanks, Dave


----------



## Buddyflyer (Jan 2, 2013)

*Gibson parts*

Do you know of a source for a rope pulley starter for a D model gibson?
Thanks 
Bud


----------



## johnlee99 (May 25, 2013)

how much weight can a Gibson lawntracter lift with loader bucket


----------



## bbhaigler (Dec 8, 2013)

need a gibson part number 98 (a counter shaft housing) for a 1947 D Gibson


----------



## furyous56 (Nov 19, 2014)

Hello, just found this forum and would like to ask anyone who might be able to help me. I have a 1947 Gibson Model D Tractor that has the International Cub style wheels on the rear. I'm looking for a source to buy two rear wheels & two new or good used tires for it. Would greatly appreciate any help or leads as to where I could locate some. Thank you. Kevin


----------

